# Seeking Die Filer Ideas



## auto.pilot (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd like to have a small die filer, but have no ability to cast parts.  

Hope this link works:  http://books.google.com/books?id=IO...CEwQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=filing machine&f=false

Popular Mechanics 1957-  I'd be concerned about using this on the lathe as shown.  What the heck is a 'Flexible Coupling'?  Any thoughts on this design? Anyone have any others?  

Thanks in advance. 

Jim


----------



## mfim (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi fellow Michigander,  The coolest and simplest one I ever saw was made fron an old 3.5 hp  Briggs & Stratton upright engine. The head was discarded. The file holder was fastened to the piston. Aluminum pistons are easy enough to tap.  A large vee belt pulley was fastened to the crankshaft. It was powered by an old 1/4  or  1/3 hp electric motor with a very small pulley. You could probably use some all thread rod and jam nuts in the unused headbolt holes to position the table over the rig. Sounds like a good rainy Saturday job.   The old gunsmith had this in use in his shop the last 15 years of his life that I knew him and I do not know how long b4 that. Hope you have fun. ----On a different note---- The first lathe I owned, did double duty by powering many of my homeade accessories off the tail end if the spindle. I made a shaft that I inserted from the tail. It was a little smaller than my thru hole except for about and inch or so right on the tail end where it had .0005 clearance. The other end was tightened in my 3 jaw. The end that protruded beyound  the tail looked about like the wheel shaft on a bench/pedastal grinder, complete with a shoulder. I could mount about any abrasive or buffing wheel,  as well as   any pulley.    Don


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 27, 2012)

Bill, "Caution to the wind"  We'll have your back. :thumbzup:

I must have missed that the first time.  Cool little filing unit.

-Ron


----------



## lazyLathe (Mar 27, 2012)

If you want to make your own, you can get castings from here:
http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPtools-subfiles/MMPtools-sub.html

Or from here:
http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-18.html

Andrew


----------



## lazyLathe (Mar 27, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I am really hesitant to do this. This guy didn't like it the last time I mentioned his stuff. Hope I don't get wacked again. Here is a link to the post.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5177-Die-Filer?highlight=Filer
> 
> "Billy G" :bitingnails:



You gotta stop being so helpful Bill!!!!:lmao:
If you were in the Wild West you would be the last man standing with the quick draw you have!:biggrin:

Nice link to some great pics!!!
I noticed that the O.T did not respond...

Andrew


----------



## mfim (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi again, I never copied the old gentleman's "Briggs" filer. I just thought it was neat and useful and saw a chance to share.   )   Don


----------



## auto.pilot (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I like the dead engine idea, but worry that the stroke might be too long.  Thinking about an old compressor.  How long should the stroke be?  

Thanks

jim


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 27, 2012)

This is an option if you want to work without castings. This is made from 1/2" and 3/8" angle, with bearings bolted on. The mechanism is a Scotch Yoke, which you should be able to find on Wikipedia. You can tailor the stroke to whatever you like. Mine is 1".



It's not quite finished - needs to have a motor added and a frame built. I think the main hold-up is that I don't have any room to set it up when it is done.


----------



## mfim (Apr 2, 2012)

auto.pilot said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  I like the dead engine idea, but worry that the stroke might be too long.  Thinking about an old compressor.  How long should the stroke be?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jim



I guess the stroke depends on the file(s) length(s) you plan to use the most. A little briggs will be around 2 in. give or take. Served the old smithy I knew well for many years. ))Drive around on garbage day. Pick up what you can find.Old mowers, etc. don't have to run, only turn over.  Yards where people recycle are good bets too. Take the heads off, measure stroke, get what you need, recycle the rest.   Don


----------



## NevadaBlue (Apr 7, 2012)

I have an old Craftsman jig saw (scroll saw) that I'm thinking of making a filing machine out of. It is heavy cast iron and I think it would work well. Another project...


----------

